

Google Compute Engine Is Gonna Change The Public Cloud Game - Krish123456
http://www.cloudave.com/22927/google-compute-engine-is-gonna-change-the-public-cloud-game/

======
amalag
This article doesn't mention what Google will do better than Amazon other
than: "The instances boot fast". I don't understand why Google is releasing
this cloud offering with the same paradigm as EC2 but as a subset of features.
I would think they would have attacked the pain points of EC2 much better.
Their Google app engine was a different paradigm which people liked but didn't
take off. Why would anyone bother with Google's offering? The costs are
roughly the same and the featureset is less. I would think they could
differentiate with hosted machine learning or more in the BigTable querying.

